
Ask YC: best other hacker news sites? - anette
I follow hacker news and new mogul... Craving more! Suggestions? What are the best other sites?
======
ieatpaste
There used to be a thread, but I can't find it, but here's the academic hacker
news: <http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~ad/news/>

